# Flipkart's Digital Music Store "Flyte"



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2012)

Flipkarts new upcoming Music digital store 


Flipkart’s Digital Music Store To Be Called ‘Flyte’; Two Carts? - MediaNama


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart-Digital Store "Flyte"*

Nice one. They are really extending their business to a great extent. Hope they will keep the prices in control.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Digital music? DRM? No thanks.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 23, 2012)

What part of no DRM did you not understand?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> What part of no DRM did you not understand?


Its not on that article, its on the follow up article(medianama), I used nokia music a few years back, and lost all my music thanks to drm, can't even activate them now, even with proper password.

Good move from flipkart, I expect low price per song, like 5-10/-


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its not on that article, its on the follow up article(medianama), I used nokia music a few years back, and lost all my music thanks to drm, can't even activate them now, even with proper password.
> 
> Good move from flipkart, I expect low price per song, like 5-10/-



Mine is still there. I can stil download the songs from ovi music.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Mine is still there. I can stil download the songs from ovi music.


Not for me man, I formatted my OS, and the licenses are gone, so can't play them back, OVI music or WMP can't fetch new license.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not for me man, I formatted my OS, and the licenses are gone, so can't play them back, OVI music or WMP can't fetch new license.



Did you write to.Nokia ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Did you write to.Nokia ?


Yup, send them an email some time back, got a generic check system reply, didn't bother ever since.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

well, Some lolmusic bundled with my Nokia 5800 3 years back. It was DRM protected and stopped working after a firmware upgrade. 

I searched for the license files on the interwebs and found those. It worked fine then.

But honestly, the bundled music was ridiculous.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its not on that article.



My bad, I didn't read. I knew that was so on the basis of flipkart's yesterday's tweets. And yes, the pricing is Rs10 per song. Bad side: 5-time download limit


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2012)

5-time download limit is so lame.

While I can always upload to Google music but have it there for considerable period, but not worth the hassle.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

5 time DL limit. I'll pass. 

I don't mind paying a little more to get it for no limits


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2012)

John Terry will get loadsamonies for that.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally can say:*ringa ringa roses:now thats a classic !*


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

5 dls? Moving on.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2012)

5 downloads for 10 bucks?Or did i read it wrong?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> 5 downloads for 10 bucks?Or did i read it wrong?


I think so.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

1 song got ₹10

which can be downloaded only 5 times.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> 1 song got ₹.10
> 
> which can be downloaded only 5 times.


10 paisa? or 10 bucks?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> 10 paisa? or 10 bucks?



10 bucks obviously, he meant (Rupee symbol)(dot)10. 

Mind you Sarath it's written as ₹10 rather than ₹.10. ₹=Rs. not Rs (well ok it's a replacement for ₨ but still.)


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2012)

5 songs for 10.rs would be really good..Music piracy can decrease


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> 5 songs for 10.rs would be really good..Music piracy can decrease



It's not 5 songs for ₹10, it's just 1 song for ₹10, the single sound track can only be downloaded 5 times in total. Is this hard to understand?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2012)

5 download limit seems fine but not enough. specially for Android crazy guys (like me).


----------



## Sarath (Feb 23, 2012)

corrected. This is like Origin vs Steam. Just that we don't have a steam comparable here.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 24, 2012)

Um, Origin doesn't have a download limit.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 24, 2012)

Website launched!
Flipkart.com: Music: Buy Music CD Online: Mp3 Songs, Movies Songs, Music Albums, Audio CDs

Please correct me if Im wrong but I just refreshed flipkart And there it was!
So I guess I have the right to say:

*FIRST!*

Cookies please?

Heres what I saw:
Eminem albums under 150 Bucks!
Sure as hell beats the 360 bucks CDs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Preview play the wrong song everywhere.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Screen%20cap/FlipkartSaaddaHaqDigitalSong-202436.png

was taken out a few seconds after I reached there,
There was a Digital wallet also next to the regular wallet


----------



## baccilus (Feb 24, 2012)

Digital downloads are way cheaper than the physical CDs. I just bought my first song.
Can anyone please suggest a free Google music like service for people in India. I don't want to fill up my Dropbox with my music collection.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Digital downloads are way cheaper than the physical CDs. I just bought my first song.
> Can anyone please suggest a free Google music like service for people in India. I don't want to fill up my Dropbox with my music collection.



Register for it via a proxy. After that you can freely use it.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't access the site now. You can?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Neither me.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

It came up and went down. I put a screenshot on the previous page captured a few minutes ago


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, the section of music might have gone down, but direct links like below are still functioning. 
Flipkart: Rockstar: Digital Album
So, looks like they are still under construction.

Btw... I don't know about members here, but I don't really see the point of buying mp3's when we have YT.
Unless of course, they have Lucky Ali's song!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got off the phone with someone named Rohan at flipkart. He said that this service will be launched next week. Today, according to him this feature went live by accident. He even tried to reimburse my 6 rupees and cancel my order but once I told him that I have already download my song once he said he can't cancel my order. He asked for suggestions so I gave him these:
1. Keep everything DRM free
2. Remove the 5-download limit.
3. Make songs available in an open source Lossless format.
4. Include album art too.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Register for it via a proxy. After that you can freely use it.



Can you suggest me a reliable proxy please.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

Songs should be in FLAC.



baccilus said:


> Can you suggest me a reliable proxy please.


Install Opera and click Turbo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2012)

All cheap mp3 songs are the bollywood crap I find on radio for free


----------



## baccilus (Feb 24, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> All cheap mp3 songs are the bollywood crap I find on radio for free



Well, technically all songs can be downloaded for free. But I still think this will be a game changer.The site is very simple and intuitive to use and I think it will be a huge hit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Just have a cloud player, cloud hosting, syncing unlimited times, FLAC and an API to connect to music players like Clementine, Songbird, and it will be epic.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Install Opera and click Turbo.


Not working. Still telling me I should be in USA to use that feature. Turbo is turned on for sure because it shoes the turbo symbol in the address bar.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ Try Tunnelbear. I use it. It's perfect.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Come to #krow, we can help you. Check out my sig.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 24, 2012)

Tunnelbear worked for me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2012)

Business model like bandcamp will be better.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

I would personally prefer they put up some lossless formats. I still buy CDs for that reason.
I've never bought an English album though. I find them very expensive for a third world country. 

I hope they have album art + artist + lossless formats and no download limit


----------



## baccilus (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I would personally prefer they put up some lossless formats. I still buy CDs for that reason.
> I've never bought an English album though. I find them very expensive for a third world country.
> 
> I hope they have album art + artist + lossless formats and no download limit



Put that in the suggestion in flipkart like I did.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Not working. Still telling me I should be in USA to use that feature. Turbo is turned on for sure because it shoes the turbo symbol in the address bar.


kk. Opera Turbo = European proxy.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

By proxy you can use flyte free?



Sarath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey i dint find it in flipkart how you got it?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

^Accidentally. It was open only for a minute or so. I was luckily lurking on their website and took this pic 


Chance


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

Flyte has launched


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 27, 2012)

Just bought a song 

4 times download limit is bad 

download speeds are good

We can choose the bitrate that we want to download from the dropdown in MY LIBRARY

MY LIBRARY - Ebooks on its way


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

Cant we just download once and copy it and use it again and again?


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> Just bought a song
> 
> *4 times download limit* is bad
> 
> ...


Hell no


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

baccilus said:


> 4. Include album art too.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you suggest me a reliable proxy please.



WTF..so songs are without album art ? the only reason i might purchase is because of album art. I am tired of manually updating every song i download.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

No album art? Epic fail.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

Just bought a song, Good quality 320kbps and it offers a choice in bitrate. The limit is pretty shite though. Though Google Music offers a respite for me. 



tkin said:


> No album art? Epic fail.



I have Album Art with Nautilus (file manager in Linux), Google Music, Clementine, VLC. Try using a better media player than WMP.


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Just bought a song, Good quality 320kbps and it offers a choice in bitrate. The limit is pretty shite though. Though Google Music offers a respite for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Album Art with Nautilus (file manager in Linux), Google Music, Clementine, VLC. Try using a better media player than WMP.



 have you purchased any Bollywood song  ? If yes then please update if you get entire album art with it.

P.S:  I will try myself tonight incase you cant purchase it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

noob said:


> have you purchased any Bollywood song  ? If yes then please update if you get entire album art with it.
> 
> P.S:  I will try myself tonight incase you cant purchase it.



Yes I purchased a song and Album Art works. Lemme post screenshots.

In Nautilus File manager.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lbgqI.png



Clementine


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yogYO.png



This after uploading to Google Music


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2Zg4J.png


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

Update : 


> *
> Can I download the same song more than once?
> Yes! All purchased songs and albums are automatically added to your digital library. From there, you can legally re-download a purchased song a maximum of 3 times after the initial download, onto any Internet-enabled device.*
> 
> ...



Conflicts 


is that complete album art ? i mean not just the cover image but also album title , year, music director, singer, movie name...etc...


----------



## KDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

Listening to original music for the first time. There's no difference that I can make out, though.  You just feel good that you are listening to original music. That feeling is awesome! All good songs are expensive. :/

WTF Album Art! 


*i.minus.com/iXZkDZokLl7pr.png

Available metadata for this song: Title, Album, Artist, Publisher, Year.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

noob said:


> is that complete album art ? i mean not just the cover image but also album title , year, music director, singer, movie name...etc...


You mean ID3 tags? You can see that for yourself in the Google Music screeny.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

In my case, the album art is not being shown on Google Music.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

Ordered "Mere Angane Mein" and got the crappy female version of the song instead of the epic one by Amitabh. Grrr. Have compained to them.


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ordered "Mere Angane Mein" and got the crappy female version of the song instead of the epic one by Amitabh. Grrr. Have compained to them.



you can listen to 30 sec before ordering it.



Liverpool_fan said:


> You mean ID3 tags? You can see that for yourself in the Google Music screeny.



yes..all ID3 tags..esp Singer,Movie,year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

noob said:


> you can listen to 30 sec before ordering it.


I thought if featured both and sampled just the female part.  Noob me. 
It had the artist name as "Amitabh" as well.



> yes..all ID3 tags..esp Singer,Movie,year





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/f7WN1.png


----------



## KDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8817/040db6c81799497ba1a5480.png

Where's the Album Art? :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ Contact them.

The limit is a big pain btw, downloaded 120Kbps first by mistake; cancelled it and downloaded 320Kbps and it counted as "2". Sucks.


----------



## KDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^ Contact them.
> 
> The limit is a big pain btw, downloaded 120Kbps first by mistake; cancelled it and downloaded 320Kbps and it counted as "2". Sucks.



Did that!


Umm.. please explain me the difference between simply copy-pasting it according to our need & downloading. [No sarcasm intended]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Did that!
> 
> 
> Umm.. please explain me the difference between simply copy-pasting it according to our need & downloading. [No sarcasm intended]



OK I got what you meant when you explained in IRC, the thing is if you lose your download a 3-4 times, then it's gone. In platforms like Steam you have your game forever. I expect to have the MP3 for me ready for download, from any PC I want. Carrying these in a pen drive or dropbox is a hassle in all honesty.


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

baccilus said:


> Digital downloads are way cheaper than the physical CDs. I just bought my first song.
> Can anyone please suggest a free Google music like service for people in India. I don't want to fill up my Dropbox with my music collection.



Use Google music itself. register using proxy...once account is created, you can login normally. Also it can sync with your Google phone too.



KDroid said:


> Did that!
> 
> 
> Umm.. please explain me the difference between simply copy-pasting it according to our need & downloading. [No sarcasm intended]



Report it. They can fix it. Read their FAQ. It wont be counted as "Download"


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it's DRM free

WTF !!! I paid 15 rupees for 64kbps and 128kbps version of Kahani Mohabbat Ki from Strings 
:/


----------



## noob (Feb 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> I guess it's DRM free
> 
> WTF !!! I paid 15 rupees for 64kbps and 128kbps version of Kahani Mohabbat Ki from Strings
> :/



Just confirmed with Flipkart. Provided you have not exhausted your download limit , you can re-download those songs in higher bit rate version if its available.

Just purchased 2 tracks..neither one of them had complete album art whatsoever.
Here is what i think they should do in future.

1. 100% Complete Album art and minimum 320kbps bit rate songs.
2. Unlimited streaming
3. FLAC support
4. Unlimited Download.

*How to implement DRM in right way ?*
Instead of 4 times download limit, they should make their desktop app DRM aware such that it would allow unlimited download from 3 machines ONLY.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2012)

noob said:


> Just confirmed with Flipkart. Provided you have not exhausted your download limit , you can re-download those songs in higher bit rate version if its available.



They better keep 320kbps atleast, otherwise I am no more looking to their store for downloads.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

Couldnt Buy the songs through card.....


----------



## baccilus (Feb 28, 2012)

They have nearly tripled the cost of all the songs from last week. I had bought "Aunty Ji" for Rs 6/- last week but when I checked today, the same song was for Rs 15.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

^^It launched yesterday


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, prepare for a shocker:
Flipkart: Paranoid: Digital Album
Flipkart: Death Magnetic: Digital Album


----------



## baccilus (Feb 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^It launched yesterday



They had launched it by mistake last week for a couple of hours. Check the beginning of this thread to know about that.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

^Yes,i know that.Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## icebags (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> They better keep 320kbps atleast, otherwise I am no more looking to their store for downloads.



+1 for 320 kbps, 128 kbps is just too much loss in quality. Best would be if they provide .flac files as well.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice price for the Foreign albums, but if I pay 10/- for a Hindi song, I better get FLAC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I will buy Death Magnetic. Lost that album long back. But will get only after exams


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2012)

And I can't find half of the artists I listen to.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> And I can't find half of the artists I listen to.


I'll doubt they will have them here, have to make a lot of international negotiations.


----------



## icebags (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'll doubt they will have them here, have to make a lot of international negotiations.



nah, if the publishing company (like sony bmg etc) has business here, then they should sell.

i can find some cpop stuff there, gonna pick up a few jolin tsai songs if they sell good quality files.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

How did youll buy??


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Log in, purchase, download.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Log in, purchase, download.



I tried 5 times.4 times by buying thru debit card.. Unsuccessful
Then,i tried toping up wallet failed again


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I tried 5 times.4 times by buying thru debit card.. Unsuccessful
> Then,i tried toping up wallet failed again


Something is wrong, is the bank verification completing successfully?

What's happening exactly?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Something is wrong, is the bank verification completing successfully?
> 
> What's happening exactly?



After that login where you put your banks passoword...redirects me to the payment page of flipkart.Says cant complete transaction due to unauthorized usage


----------



## icebags (Feb 29, 2012)

^your mastercard securecode / verified by visa pass seems changed.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ How can that be?


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ How can that be?


The conclusion to this discussion is not good, contact your bank to make sure your card has not been swiped by someone else.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ My mom uses it,almost everyday its works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Buying a whole album makes sense as it costs less ,but who want whole album. If it 5/song, i would buy more.


----------



## icebags (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ My mom uses it,almost everyday its works.



then you must contact your mom first.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> then you must contact your mom first.



Then,How do you think im using it


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Then,How do you think im using it


Have you purchased anything using it before? This unauthorized problem isn't good.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

^ Ya in ebay about a year ago.My mom uses it to top up for her cards


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 29, 2012)

Very fast and easy took 5 mins from opening site to buy and transfer to iPad 2. Very satisfied. windows media doesn't show any proper information that these music files contain, anyways I'm a quick time user.-)
*i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz58/sangzeel/Other/d3f44457.jpg
*i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz58/sangzeel/Other/778063c0.jpg
*i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz58/sangzeel/Other/6cf345ea.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Doesn't have Daft Punk(apart from the Tron OST), now I'm mad


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 1, 2012)

Downloaded my first song from flyte today, i have to say Flipkart has put in some pretty good efforts..
BTW no album Arts, I hope they do something about this in future..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2012)

music should be free like kolaveri di.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work Flipkart 
Amazon not a threat anymore i guess as they have entered/entering every market possible


----------



## noob (Mar 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> music should be free like kolaveri di.



or music should be free like 'The Dewarists'


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2012)

Its not working with mine


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 2, 2012)

Yesterday I mailed them to ask about music files available in flipkart. They have replied me telling that all music comes directly from labels only, none of them are rips or whatsoever. Now thats Good enough.-))


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Yesterday I mailed them to ask about music files available in flipkart. They have replied me telling that all music comes directly from labels only, none of them are rips or whatsoever. Now thats Good enough.-))


Then why not flacs, if I am paying 10/- for a song I deserve a FLAC


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
Damn right you are..
Lets all mail them for including FLAC..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 2, 2012)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Damn right you are..
> Lets all mail them for including FLAC..



Already did that even before they formally launched. I hope everyone does the same. Even ask everyone in all other forums to do the same.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 3, 2012)

I got this mail yesterday.



> Dear Music Lover,
> 
> We appreciate your overwhelming support of Flyte, the digital store. We have been able to launch a digital initiative like Flyte solely because we've had the faith, trust and support of our early adopters such as yourselves. Thank you, sincerely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 3, 2012)

^^
I also got this e-mail from them,
They are seriously getting into this Digital Music service..
It will become tougher and tougher for Amazon to properly penetrate our market with such phenomenal support and service from Flipkart being provided to us...


----------



## baccilus (Mar 3, 2012)

But I think Amazon will still come as soon as the FDI mess is sorted out. But it will be tough for them now. But it will be sweet for customers


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah I'm also wating for fdi problem to finish ASAP. I want to buy a bottle of rubbing alcohol.-P I hope wall mart will keep them in their stores in India.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

Flipkart added free Rs. 200 worth of Flyte Store Credits for Christmas  .. I got a mail for this and is reflected in their site.. this is valid only for Flyte Digital Store and not for Flipkart Wallet. I have to use it before 31st Dec 2012 

Thanks Flipkart


----------



## theserpent (Dec 21, 2012)

Me 2 Yeahh


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Flipkart added free Rs. 200 worth of Flyte Store Credits for Christmas  .. I got a mail for this and is reflected in their site.. this is valid only for Flyte Digital Store and not for Flipkart Wallet. I have to use it before 31st Dec 2012
> 
> Thanks Flipkart



i didn't receive the credits 
how did you qualify for them? 
and can't seem to find notification about this scheme on their website....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Not sure how they added it.. but I had previously purchased music from Flyte... and also participated in a survey about Flyte. may be cause of that they gave me the credits. Can anyone else confirm this??


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 21, 2012)

no FLAC no buy

have not received any credit


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Not sure how they added it.. but I had previously purchased music from Flyte... and also participated in a survey about Flyte. may be cause of that they gave me the credits. Can anyone else confirm this??



i too have purchased from them earlier, but not much. and didn't participate in any survey. perhaps that's why 



avinandan012 said:


> no FLAC no buy
> 
> have not received any credit




320 kbps is also not bad.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing for me.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 21, 2012)

I too got 200 credit though I have never bought anything from Flyte.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Not sure how they added it.. but I had previously purchased music from Flyte... and also participated in a survey about Flyte. may be cause of that they gave me the credits. Can anyone else confirm this??



I haven't done anything related to flyte. The email said "We are giving this to you for being our loyal customer for over an year".



			
				Flipkart Email said:
			
		

> Thank you for being a loyal Flipkart.com customer over the years. As a token of our appreciation, this Christmas season we have added Rs. 200 worth of free credits to your Flyte Wallet.
> 
> These credits can be used to buy your favourite MP3 music. This is a limited time offer and your free credits will expire on December 31st 2012.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> no FLAC no buy


I crib all the time.

Got Rs 200.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 21, 2012)

I got the credit as well. I have purchased previously. I think they are handing it out to everyone who has made atleast one purchase from the Flyte/flipkart store.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

Same here. Got the credit. But, no email. I checked my Flyte credit and there it was. 200.


I have 25 orders on flipkart(~40 items). ~25k worth purchases. Then again, I didn't get any emails. I just checked my Wallet once. It was there.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got nothing ,  . I have 11 orders on flipkart (21 items). about 70k worth purchases. Why, Flipkart  ??


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 21, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> I got nothing ,  . I have 11 orders on flipkart (21 items). about 70k worth purchases. Why, Flipkart  ??



Any purchases from the digital store?


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it is only for those who bought music from Flyte store before today.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 21, 2012)

Krow said:


> I think it is only for those who bought music from Flyte store before today.



I didn't purchase from Flyte but I got it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 21, 2012)

I never purchased anything from Flyte.


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh well. I stand corrected then.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2012)

I got 200 too. Downloading some justin beiber songs.


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> I got 200 too. Downloading some *justin beiber songs.*



*1.bp.blogspot.com/_4TStK8uZrgU/TLfEjEt_XlI/AAAAAAAAFkU/b7QYrWLZuU4/s1600/orly-thumb.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 22, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Any purchases from the digital store?



Nope.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2012)

Are the music DRM free?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes they are DRM free.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2012)

i too have purchased quite a few times from flipkart, and once/twice from flyte, still, no email, no wallet-surprise, no nothing! perhaps they will take time, or may be i would get tamboora!


----------



## baccilus (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been buying music from the flyte store from day one. I got the Rs 200/- voucher too. Spent it on random songs.


----------



## icebags (Dec 23, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I haven't done anything related to flyte. The email said "We are giving this to you for being our loyal customer for over an year".



strange, i have been a "loyal" customer too from 2011 and even purchased from flyte before. and i did receive nothing (wallet amount 0).


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

after reading all these I decided to login to my account and also see dads email. Oh well I guess I am not 'loyal'

have bought goods worth 15k atleast from them(if not more) and didnt get.

Anyways how the audio quality compared to iTunes? Prices seem more attractive in quite a few albums I looked at.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 23, 2012)

Does it have anything to do with the duration of your membership? I have been it's member since august 2011. I got 200 credit even though I have never bought anything from Flyte. I do have alot of normal purchases on Flipkart though.


----------



## KDroid (Dec 23, 2012)

Did not get it...


----------



## shoebahmed (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*

Same.. I too got the 200 rupees credits 

.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2012)

Bought sonu nigam classics. Good old songs.


----------



## kaudey (Dec 23, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Does it have anything to do with the duration of your membership? I have been it's member since august 2011. I got 200 credit even though I have never bought anything from Flyte. I do have alot of normal purchases on Flipkart though.



Why not ask Flipkart directly ? I guess its pretty much random. BTW I too got Rs. 200. I am a weekend buyer, a fan of Flyte5 .


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 23, 2012)

kaudey said:


> Why not ask Flipkart directly ? I guess its pretty much random. BTW I too got Rs. 200. I am a weekend buyer, a fan of Flyte5 .



I dont think its Random! Could have something to do with how early our membership is. Meh
I used my credit to get Good Kid M A A D by Kendrick Lamar(Awesome!)
Although I did face a few problems. Even when I selected the 320 bitrate, it downloaded my file in 64. But after a few attempts I got my 320 ones! Although 320 is not available for all songs! New songs are only available in 128!
Can anyone tell me if this Free Flyte credit can be used to buy eBooks as well?

BTW Flyte song prices>>>iTunes song prices.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2012)

**** encoded 320kbps. I hope they hire guys who are better at it. So much sibilance and badly encoded files.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2012)

I still don't know the reason why they are not providing FLAC content.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ cause people don't know much about high quality codecs and people think MP3 is the best. Also only a few PMP's have the capability to play FLAC


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ cause people don't know much about high quality codecs and people think MP3 is the best. Also only a few PMP's have the capability to play FLAC



Maybe also due to higher file size.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ There is a trade off for quality.  I think I will go back to buying CD's


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

hey where to click to see the credits.thanks


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ Wallet


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2012)

Balance : Rs. 0


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2012)

What tracks did you guys buy with the Flyte credits?

Edit: Pondering Sunoh and Sifar by Lucky Ali. But Sifar is plagued with 128kbps bitrate  and Rs. 15/- per track


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Bought Dire Straits and Red: Taylor Swift


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 24, 2012)

Bought a lot of old songs!


----------



## Nipun (Dec 24, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Bought a lot of old songs!



Me too thinking to get some nice old songs and gift them to dad on a pen drive.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &amp;quot;Flyte&amp;quot;*

i'm on the free ebooks section..
hehehehe
FREE FREE FREEEeeee

but still have to get an android for reading..
hell..

or have to start the pc and shoot Bluestacks..
cant flipkart release a txt or PDF format..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Bought Dire Straits and Red: Taylor Swift



Sultans Of Swing


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I still don't know the reason why they are not providing FLAC content.



Cause most people don't know what is lossless music and they don't care about the detail & quality.



Faun said:


> I got 200 too. Downloading some justin beiber songs.



You kidding?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 27, 2012)

if one is getting a 320 Kbps MP3 file, its almost undistinguishable from the FLAC .
What



> For regular listening, it's more likely that you'll be using a lossy format. They save a ton of space, leaving you with more room for songs on your portable player, and—if they're high enough bitrate—they'll be indistinguishable from the original source.




quoted from LifeHacker


----------



## baccilus (Dec 27, 2012)

I understand that 320kbps is indistinguishable from FLAC. But I would like to have the freedom to convert a lossless format to OGG format to put on my Clip Zip.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

baccilus said:


> I understand that 320kbps is indistinguishable from FLAC. But I would like to have the freedom to convert a lossless format to OGG format to put on my Clip Zip.



No 320kbps isn't same as FLAC. TO understand the difference, get a speaker like Z623, and play the track with 50% of max volume.
And again, FLACs are not for all. Most guys are pleased with 128kbps mp3.


----------



## partnerlocator (Jan 11, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> No 320kbps isn't same as FLAC. TO understand the difference, get a speaker like Z623, and play the track with 50% of max volume.
> And again, FLACs are not for all. Most guys are pleased with 128kbps mp3.



Yea, I think you are right get speaker like Z623 you will notice the difference.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

Can you guys install the Flyte MP3 app for Android? When I try it on my phone, it says that this app is not supported in your country. I have an Idea connection on my HTC One X+.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can you guys install the Flyte MP3 app for Android? When I try it on my phone, it says that this app is not supported in your country. I have an Idea connection on my HTC One X+.



I had installed it in December without any issues on my Optimus One with Airtel connection.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> I think so.



Flipkart celebrates 1 year of Flyte music service with 100 free albums a day - Internet | ThinkDigit News

this article says you can download it multiple times, on a same machine. The limitation is only that it can be downloaded to 6 different devices only. Which is not that bad.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can you guys install the Flyte MP3 app for Android? When I try it on my phone, it says that this app is not supported in your country. I have an Idea connection on my HTC One X+.



I downloaded it just the day before yesterday without any issue. My phone is Karbonn A15, Android ICS.


BTW I am behind a proxy server so the Flyte Download manager is not able to download the songs in my PC, And there is no option for configuring proxy in Flyte. Any solution?
Note: The proxy is already configured in Internet Option Settings.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

I guess it has something to do with me trying to order the Nexus 4 from the Play Store. I tried ordering it from my office machine, which uses a US proxy and I provided a delivery address that PPOBox (package forwarding service) gave me. I cancelled my order later, however, looks like my Play account has become permanently "americanized" ever since.

Any workaround?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



Bhargav Simha said:


> Flipkart celebrates 1 year of Flyte music service with 100 free albums a day - Internet | ThinkDigit News
> 
> this article says you can download it multiple times, on a same machine. The limitation is only that it can be downloaded to 6 different devices only. Which is not that bad.


That's worse, that's DRM.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I guess it has something to do with me trying to order the Nexus 4 from the Play Store. I tried ordering it from my office machine, which uses a US proxy and I provided a delivery address that PPOBox (package forwarding service) gave me. I cancelled my order later, however, looks like my Play account has become permanently "americanized" ever since.
> 
> Any workaround?


There is a section in google(shopping or checkout or maybe playstore) where the address of your current location is saved, you need to change it back.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



tkin said:


> That's worse, that's DRM.



AFAIK, the songs are DRM free. The limit might be on downloading using the Flyte download agent. Otherwise, I think you can copy as many times as you want.



tkin said:


> There is a section in google(shopping or checkout or maybe playstore) where the address of your current location is saved, you need to change it back.



I've checked everywhere. Even the Google support groups have no clear solution.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, the songs are DRM free. The limit might be on downloading using the Flyte download agent. Otherwise, I think you can copy as many times as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked everywhere. Even the Google support groups have no clear solution.


Not talking about copying, how does flipkart enforce the number of machines?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

They can obtain the IMEI code for phones, no idea about PCs/Macs.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They can obtain the IMEI code for phones, no idea about PCs/Macs.


Either IP or the hardware signature, which for some of us changes monthly.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

That's why I said no idea about PCs/Macs.

Perhaps they maintain a count of devices for each user.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Flipkart celebrates 1 year of Flyte music service with 100 free albums a day - Internet | ThinkDigit News
> 
> this article says you can download it multiple times, on a same machine. The limitation is only that it can be downloaded to 6 different devices only. Which is not that bad.



Any source apart from the td article. Specially from flipkart's website? I dint saw DRM mentioned anywhere.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Any source apart from the td article. Specially from flipkart's website? I dint saw DRM mentioned anywhere.


How does flipkart keep a count of the machines, it says 6 machines max right, how do they keep count?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 22, 2013)

^Dont expect that much technical complexity from FK, even if there is a DRM, they are going to count the number of downloads, and may block if it reach certain numbers. for example 6.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> How does flipkart keep a count of the machines, it says 6 machines max right, how do they keep count?



Who knows how?


----------



## jaykant (Feb 22, 2013)

Flipkart is nothing but Indian E-commerce company headquartered situated in Karnataka. It is founded in 2007, It mainly aimed to online book selling but now it has variety of products. Now various services like debit, credit and net banking is provided by FlipKart. Flipkart's upcoming digital music store will called by Flyte.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

jaykant said:


> Flipkart is nothing but Indian E-commerce company headquartered situated in Karnataka. It is founded in 2007, It mainly aimed to online book selling but now it has variety of products. Now various services like debit, credit and net banking is provided by FlipKart. Flipkart's upcoming digital music store will called by Flyte.


We know that, all of us do......


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*

All I Know That they Count the No of Songs Downloaded Completely or Not... Like if its 90 % Downloaded then it shows not downloaded Yet.. I purchased Previously and Copied it to many devices ... I think its DRM free !!!



tkin said:


> We know that, all of us do......



Right Off the Assembly Line


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



Ayuclack said:


> All I Know That they Count the No of Songs Downloaded Completely or Not... Like if its 90 % Downloaded then it shows not downloaded Yet.. I purchased Previously and Copied it to many devices ... I think its DRM free !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right Off the Assembly Line


Not exactly DRM, but I wonder how they keep track of the devices that's all.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*

Its Like iTunes may Be !!!... Your Song Forever !!

They Have A 4 Times Download Limit Per Song !!!


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2013)

jaykant said:


> Flipkart is nothing but Indian E-commerce company headquartered situated in Karnataka. It is founded in 2007, It mainly aimed to online book selling but now it has variety of products. Now various services like debit, credit and net banking is provided by FlipKart. Flipkart's upcoming digital music store will called by Flyte.



Never Say Never The Remixes: Justin Bieber - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com

Phree ! Enjoy !!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Never Say Never The Remixes: Justin Bieber - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com
> 
> Phree ! Enjoy !!


*sfcitizen.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/how-about-no-bear.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> *sfcitizen.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/how-about-no-bear.jpg



Thats Justin Bearber.
Download it now or regret later


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

Free Music


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*



Ayuclack said:


> Its Like iTunes may Be !!!... Your Song Forever !!
> 
> They Have A 4 Times Download Limit Per Song !!!



the limit was removed long ago


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Flipkart's Digital Music Store &quot;Flyte&quot;*

If you have downloaded the FKDM file you could still download(even its not in your mp3 library)


----------

